# unusual pics!



## hoghunter242011 (Jun 18, 2012)

hey guys. anyoune out there have any unusual trail cam pics that they want to show??? sorry i dont have one to starrt off with but i thought it would be coool to se everybodys.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jun 18, 2012)

...


----------



## week 13 (Jun 18, 2012)

*E.t.*

Second picture is what the area usually looks like. The camera was set to take pictures 2 minutes apart. This image was on 3 pictures so it was there for about 6 minutes.


----------



## week 13 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been afraid to post, thought a bunch of big black SUV's might show up at my door.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Week 13 I think you have an angel in that spot!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2012)

BP there is nothing unusual about 627109872087120987 birds(yes I counted) in a food plot! That is a lot of BIRDS!!!!!


----------



## bpryor (Jun 18, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Week 13 I think you have an angel in that spot!!!!



that is clearly the retractor beam for a ufo.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2012)

bpryor after further review I have to retract my last statement. May the force be with you sir!!!


----------



## week 13 (Jun 18, 2012)

If its an angel maybe it will let one of these walk by in the daytime while I am in the stand.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jun 19, 2012)

BP1992, where in the world is that pic from??  Looks like a crow roost from the midwest.  I would like to do some crow hunting there!


----------



## SCPO (Jun 19, 2012)

*couple*

these taken behind my house here in city


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jun 19, 2012)

bzzz.  I've seen others like this, but this is the first one I captured.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaBoy (Jun 19, 2012)

These aren't mine but they are still pretty neat.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jun 19, 2012)

@week13 has us beat with the Tupac hologram.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my Ghost walking his dog..........


----------



## 7mm-08cobb (Jun 19, 2012)

*Two Bucks*

From my local camera, last month. Looks like one buck with 2 racks.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Some good pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## BPowell92 (Jun 19, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> BP1992, where in the world is that pic from??  Looks like a crow roost from the midwest.  I would like to do some crow hunting there!



That picture is from Kentucky.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 19, 2012)

There not mine an you may have seen them on my other thread but theses pics are unusual!


----------



## MrPerfect (Jun 19, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## miles58 (Jun 19, 2012)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> There not mine an you may have seen them on my other thread but theses pics are unusual!



DUDE!!!

A little warning please!  Now I go gotta buy eye bleach.

Dave


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

miles58 said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> A little warning please!  Now I go gotta buy eye bleach.
> 
> Dave



No Kiddin.  That image would cause the meanest of mean mental distress!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 19, 2012)

Well it was unusual wasn't it?


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 19, 2012)

That is not unusal that is just down right WRONG!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 19, 2012)

somebody need to be banded for that!!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 19, 2012)

So how would you handle someone like that walking up to you in the woods or stand?


----------



## gdaagent (Jun 19, 2012)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> So how would you handle someone like that walking up to you in the woods or stand?



Choot'em! What else?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2012)

TurkeyBird said:


> BP1992, where in the world is that pic from??  Looks like a crow roost from the midwest.  I would like to do some crow hunting there!



Them aint crows.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jun 19, 2012)

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> There not mine an you may have seen them on my other thread but theses pics are unusual!



I bet the red bugs tore him up...........


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2012)

Last night my wife and I were watching Wild Justice (think that is the right name) and they pulled over a suspected poacher. Turns out he was out in the woods with much more nefarious thoughts. He was wearing a bra and had a collection of personal satisfaction products. I just showed Mr Ricks post to my wife and her first questions was this where the show last night was filmed.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 20, 2012)

week13 either that's where you need to hunt or that's why your not seeing any deer. they appear and they disappear


----------



## week 13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Some people say their deer disappear as soon as deer season starts, ours may really disappear.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 20, 2012)

These are all from my personal collection.

Check out the two mature bucks fighting under the close up deer's neck...


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 20, 2012)

wow some very interesting pics!


----------



## redwards (Jun 20, 2012)

*In the eye of the storm...*

I had one of my cameras on a big oak tree in the edge of a swamp over in Franklin Co. last August. A bad storm passed through and took out a huge oak that was right next to the tree my camera was on.


----------



## bpryor (Jun 20, 2012)

Gentlemen,we are reaching a breakthrough that biologists have never considered. In Week 13's post, we see what we will now refer to as a "retractor beam", most likely from an alternate life-form, but possibly from our own government. In Arrow 3's post, we again see this "retractor beam", but it is now lifting a mature doe from the ground.
This raises many questions, and answers many more. Questions raised include, what is it? why is it doing that? where is it from?
But it answers one thing...we know where the deer go!


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lots of great pictures here. BP1992's picture looks like a scene from The Birds. . . they're massing for an attack!


----------



## week 13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Arrow3 those are some good pics. The close up deer does not seem to care about the 2 in the background.


----------



## week 13 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Eye to Eye*

A couple of little guys


----------



## bigelow (Jun 22, 2012)

any more  i have none that are (interesting)


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaBoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got this one today. Look at the bottom right corner


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching out for me!


----------



## REB 73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Got this photo to almost to time and date of the 140 year anniversary of the civil war.


----------



## kmax (Jul 1, 2012)

Too much inbreeding.


----------



## chewy32 (Jul 2, 2012)

some bad rain coming in sideways and some acrobatic critters. I  use to have some pics of what looked like a shadow of a man wearing a top hat standing behind my camera for like 10 min but cant find them.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

...:d


----------



## goner123 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bear*



Those claws would make nice hat band or caveman necklace.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 10, 2012)

*A couple of mine*

The Fox looks like he or she is straining.  And the little doe , does not seem to the little bird. 




Here are a couple unusual pics, but not from a trail cam.

This was the weirdest thing I may have ever come across in the woods.  The turtle was in the middle of one of the club roads and he was still alive.  I am thinking maybe a yote was marking him for when it died, so he could come back later???


This was pretty cool too.  I doubt this snake ever was gonna survive this one even if he did get the catfish down.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bump for 2015.  I call this one, "Hit em' where it hurts!"


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 9, 2015)

*two*

two pics


----------



## pine nut (Sep 9, 2015)

Bruce's brother?


----------



## RogerH (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't find my picture right now, but I have a camera way out in the middle of nowhere and I had a goat show up on it one day.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it just me or does that not look like coyote scat on the gopher shell?  I think it did it to itself struggling to get flipped back over.  I'm not positive that I've ever seen tortoise droppings, but the white stuff on the shell look like reptile excrement to me.  

Some really unusual pics in this thread.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Gone Fishin (Sep 14, 2015)

Tree limb fell in front of my camera.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 15, 2015)

A very rare site for Middle Georgia.  Note the thick fur also.  Dang global warming.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 15, 2015)

Predator checking out the preys food source.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 15, 2015)

The green mile


----------



## florida boy (Sep 15, 2015)

thats a trap full Rosewood !


----------



## rosewood (Sep 15, 2015)

florida boy said:


> thats a trap full Rosewood !



Yes it was.  We got a trap full of males and a trap of females on 2 different occasions, 9 and 8 I believe.  Greed is what got them caught.  Made great pulled pork.


----------



## releehweoj (Sep 16, 2015)

Alien landing in background...


----------



## fishbit (Sep 16, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Is it just me or does that not look like coyote scat on the gopher shell?  I think it did it to itself struggling to get flipped back over.  I'm not positive that I've ever seen tortoise droppings, but the white stuff on the shell look like reptile excrement to me.
> 
> Some really unusual pics in this thread.



I come across one in the same position and showed a picture I took to a guy who had several around his house. Almost like pets, he'd feed them all the time. He said that 2 males will "fight" and one (loser) sometimes gets turned over. When upside down, they poop on themselves like that.


----------



## week 13 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Outer space*

Judging by the pictures aliens and ufos are a lot more common than Big Foot.


----------



## M80 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yellow Jackets


----------

